# New strainer in south platte metro



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

That throws a turkey leg into Sunset Magazine's recommended day trips for the hoitey and toiety:
Things to do in Denver, Colorado - Sunset.com


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess we should get a chainsaw and remove the strainer tonight...


----------

